# confuesed



## dgstx (Nov 3, 2010)

I need some advice. I have been married over 20 years. We are both professionals but not work a holics. We are in our early forties and average. Recently I have noticed a steady decline in my wife's sex drive. I am pretty sure she loves me, but more and more I feel I am becoming a burden to her. When we do have sex she has multiple orgasms, but getting her in the mood is sometimes more than a chore. She will say she is tired or just not up to it but will spend hours playing games on the computer or phone or reading a book. It makes me feel like I'm not as important as her books or games. I can say we have sex about once a week, and when we do have it most times its good, but I almost always feel like I have to work so hard to get the ball rolling. I guess i dont understand. Ladies im asking your advice..... is it me you think? or is this normal? I should also say I do more around the house than any man I know. I come home every day after work, I guess I just need some advice, I just dont think im her knight in shinnig armor anymore...... can I get that back?


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

This will help get back the romance

The Love Dare


----------

